# New Sheave



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what table saw did you install these on? I have been wanting to do this for a while, but have not had a chance to research. Thanks for posting.

Cheers!


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

My 1980s craftsman10" contractor saw. These were 2.5" on a 3450 rpm motor.

see my blog entry for a better rundown of the tune up I am working on.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, I actually read the blog after I posted my comment here. I happen to own the Ridgid version, so looks like you did my homework for me. I love it when that happens! Thanks Again!

Cheers


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Huh, never heard a pulley called a sheave before… now I can expand my search when looking for replacement parts.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Apparently the full assembly is a pulley. But the round part with the groove is a sheave.. . I had to look it up myself.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Apparently the full assembly is a pulley. But the round part with the groove is a sheave.. . I had to look it up myself.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

I just figured that was North West Slang 

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Sheave, Pulley, Block, Fall, tackle, Mule, ... it's all Greek to me


----------

